# In Detail: The Audi 4.0 TFSI Engine with “Cylinder on Demand”



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi continues to increase the efficiency of its engines. The new 4.0 TFSI, a powerful V8 with twin turbochargers, is equipped with “cylinder on demand” technology. When operating at part load, four of its cylinders are deactivated. This reduces fuel consumption by an average of five percent. To complement this system there are two further technologies: Active noise control (ANC) and active engine mounts. They ensure that the car’s occupants do not hear or sense any disturbing noise or vibration even if the engine is operating in the four-cylinder mode.

* Full Story *


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Holy hell, that's some impressive technology in that design. My concern is about building an overly complex mousetrap and the skills/cost associated with repairs. 

Very neat technology regardless.


----------



## d00d (Apr 29, 2001)

That engine cover must be made of something more than the typical plastic, to stand up to the heat soak from the two turbos and exhaust manifolding in the V between the cylinder banks.


----------

